# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Essentials of Effective Communication

## sikandar107

I narrate below the essentials on Communication Skill Management which I hope will help who are pursuing Management Courses in particular.


*PURPOSE*
The purpose of communication is to get the message across to others clearly and unambiguously.  Its a process in which both sender and the receiver must put effort so that the messages are communicated without any misinterpretation to avoid confusion and missed opportunities.
In fact, communication is only successful when both the sender and the receiver understand the same information as a result of the communication.
*SENDER*
To establish oneself as an effective communicator, one must first establish his credibility as well versed on the subject he wishes to communicate and the context in which the message is being delivered.

He must also know his audience (individuals or groups to which he is  delivering his message). Failure to understand who the message is being  communicated 
*MESSAGE*
Every message, be it. Written, oral or nonverbal communications is affected by the senders tone, sequence of delivering messages, validity of the argument, what is communicated and what is left out, as well as by the individual style of communicating. Messages also carry intellectual and emotional components, where intellect allows us the ability to reason the argument put and emotion allows us to motivational appeals, ultimately changing minds to result in actions in line with the message communicated.
*CHANNEL*
It is important that appropriate channel is used  to communicate different  messages to successfully pass on our thoughts and ideas as different channels have different strengths and weakness too.  However, a face to face communication is always useful to avoid confusion whereas a long list of directions cannot be delivered verbally.  At the same time, writing an email to critcise someone will quickly cause problem.  It is better avoid writing emails when one is in the aggressive frame of mind because it is a one way communication and we really are not aware of the exact frame of mind  in which the Receiver will go through the message.  This might cause a tremendous damage in relationship and the very importance of the communication itself will be lost.
*RECEIVER*
We must have in mind, the action or reaction that our message might generate  into the minds of the different individuals who are being communicated. However, each of these individuals enter into the communication process with ideas and feelings that will influence their understanding of the message being communicated and their response. We must keep in mind this factor before communicating and act appropriately.
*FEEDBACK*
Feedback on message communicated is an important component to ascertain if the message communicated has been understood by the Receiver in the way the Sender wanted it to communicate.


*CONTEXT*
In a communication both the sender and the receiver must be aware about the context in which the communication is being made and its repercussions as well.  Unless the context depending upon the surroundings and environment is not taken into consideration, the communication may not be effective and may end up into a futile exercise.
*EMOTIONS*
Before initiating a communication process on one to one basis, particularly when the message to be conveyed may not be pleasant for the Receiver, and there might be a fear that his reaction may be volatile, one must evaluate the emotional status of the Receiver.  Such messages should be conveyed with adequate supportive reasons to convince the Receiver so that he is able to understand the sanctity and consequence of the message communicated.

----------


## AaDi

ahaaan .. not a Management student but I did take some Communication courses .. a really nice read .. communication is a really simple thing and most ppl really dont care how it shud be conducted .. an excellent topic i should say for the insights .. keep sharing ..  :Wink:

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks Aadi.  I have a passion of writing about what I face on day to day basis on human behaviour both on and off the workplace and share it.  I will be so happy if my writing will be of some assistance to you.

----------


## AaDi

will waiting for more  :Wink:

----------


## sikandar107

Certainly Aadi.  I shall feel honoured if such stuff are proved useful to the members.  :Smile:

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow nice sharin'!
keep sharin'!
added rep!

----------


## mytonse

Effective Communication is the need of the hour.Especially the new skilled worforce lacks confidence and is backward in areas of mass communication.

Applause for the author.Well written Sikander.

----------


## volvo

very nice sharing sikandar...thank you very much...its very usefull...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

Awesome ...Awesomeee!!!
very well written sikandar...
wen are u comin bak ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## sikandar107

Thanks everyone of you for liking this.  Eh... I just wrote it..  :Smile:

----------


## sikandar107

> Awesome ...Awesomeee!!!
> very well written sikandar...
> wen are u comin bak ?


I had thought to come back the day you would complete 1K posts.  Now that you did it in a great fashion, I am here to congatulate you.   :Smile: :biggrin:

----------

